# MMA gloves with good wrist support?



## Jonathan (Aug 9, 2007)

Hey all- anybody know any brands/models that fit the bill?  I'd probably opt for close palmed.


----------



## Obliquity (Aug 9, 2007)

I have the Ringside Gel Shock Thunder Bag gloves. They have a wide wrap-around wrist strap that adds decent support. Nothing like wraps, of course, but it works for me. 

They are semi-open palm and have a grip bar, but that could be removed quite easily.

Here is a link: http://www.ringside.com/detail.aspx?ID=25498


----------



## Bumblebee (Aug 9, 2007)

I have a pair made by Century.  It has a wrap around the wrist for a more customizable fit.  I like them.  Some of my sparring partners have a similar pair made by Harbinger which are also really nice.


----------



## Carol (Aug 9, 2007)

I have the Harbinger gloves.  I love them!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Aug 9, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> I have the Harbinger gloves. I love them!


 
I use the same and have no complaints at this point.


----------

